# One for the ladies: Breitling Superocean 42 White Water



## Ernie Romers

​Sometimes Breitling watch designs can be clunky, over fussy and occasionally downright ugly, but the new Breitling Superocean 42 White Water, entirely clad in white from strap through bezel to dial is undeniably sexy.

It's sturdy, it's ultra-sporty it's water-resistant to 1,500 metres.(5,000 ft), and it's for women. But at 42mm, it's also large enough to be unisex. In its new White Water version, the Superocean, we are told, is designed to appeal to ladies who enjoy mixing style and performance, boldness and excellence.

The Superocean 42 will be available exclusively from Breitling boutiques, with a self-winding movement chronometer-certified by the COSC (Swiss Official Chronometer Testing Institute).

The white rubber-moulded unidirectional rotating bezel and the dial are adorned with dynamically styled numerals. The thick sapphire crystal is glareproofed on both sides while a safety valve serves to balance out differences in pressure inside and outside the case.

*Specifications*

Movement: Breitling Calibre 17, officially chronometer-certified by the COSC, selfwinding, high-frequency (28,800 vibrations per hour), 25 jewels. Calendar.

Case: steel. Water-resistant to 1,500 m (5,000 ft/150 bars). Screw-locked crown. Unidirectional ratcheted bezel. Cambered sapphire crystal, glareproofed on both sides.

Diameter: 42 mm. Dial: white.

Strap: white rubber Diver Pro (with raised central ridge).

BREITLING | INSTRUMENTS FOR PROFESSIONALS™
MICHAEL WEST @ watchuseek.com


----------



## GinGinD

I really like this. I understand Breitling is offering warranties on some of their movements for 5 years. I wonder if this is one of them.

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

I really liked the 38mm Superocean Heritage, now discontinued in favor of a 42mm version. All of the 42mm Breitlings overwhelm my wrist, alas, so no sale. I do like this all-white SO edition, but I'd like it better at 38mm!


----------



## banks504

coastcat said:


> I really liked the 38mm Superocean Heritage, now discontinued in favor of a 42mm version. All of the 42mm Breitlings overwhelm my wrist, alas, so no sale. I do like this all-white SO edition, but I'd like it better at 38mm!


Exactly!

Eventually I'd like to find a pre-loved 38 Superocean Heritage - 42 is just way too big for me.


----------



## J_Hack

I like the white Planet Ocean better, though this does look nice. The Omega also has a 38mm version (which is on order for the wife).


----------



## coastcat

J_Hack said:


> I like the white Planet Ocean better, though this does look nice. The Omega also has a 38mm version (which is on order for the wife).


YES.

The ladies' PO is on my short list of "graduation present" watches.


----------



## DCOmegafan

How long before these white watches discolor?


----------



## J_Hack

That is my wife's gift for just finishing her MBA.



coastcat said:


> YES.
> 
> The ladies' PO is on my short list of "graduation present" watches.


----------



## Popoki Nui

I love this one! 


~Sherry.


----------



## Cat91

I like it. Not too blingy, but I bet it gets awful dirty!


----------



## coastcat

J_Hack said:


> That is my wife's gift for just finishing her MBA.


My list - which includes the PO 232.30.38.20.01.001 and the Bremont MBII with the green barrel - was originally intended to result in a present to myself for finishing my MS. Wisely, I've decided to make it a present to myself for becoming gainfully employed again, whenever that happens...

(My husband gave me an iPad for graduation. He's not a watch guy.)


----------

